# Steam Verknüpfung ändern



## dennis-2810 (8. Januar 2012)

*Steam Verknüpfung ändern*

Hallo 

da ich Skyrim  immer per SKSE Loader starte wäre es für mich viel bequemer, wenn ich den SKSE Loader statt des Skyrim Launchers als Verknüpfung auf den "Spielen" Button in Steam legen könnte. Dann könnte ich das Spiel wie sonst auch starten nur eben auch mit SKSE Loader. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

*Edit:* Hab die Lösung gefunden: Einfach die SkyrimLauncher.exe umbenennen und den SKSE Loader SkyrimLauncher.exe nennen

LG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Januar 2012)

EINFACHER wäre es gewesen einfach eine neue Verknüpfung zu erstellen


----------

